# 2ten Monitor kaufen, wie sicher sein ob er funktioniert?



## Gast1667776202 (20. September 2010)

Hi,
Ich hab schonmal probiert einen 2t Monitor mit 23 Zoll zu kaufen, aber aus irgendeinem Grund hat er nicht in seiner nativen 1920er Auflösung angezeigt und hat außerdem einen schwarzen Rand gehabt. Es hat mich dann gekostet das Ding zurückzuschicken, und dann kamen die auch noch auf die Idee dass ein neuer Schaden da war...tja wtf. Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit wie ich sichergehen kann, dass mein neuer Monitor funktionieren wird? Mein momentanter Monitor ist ein 20 Zoller mit 1680x1050 Auflösung. 

Ich habe eine Radeon 4850 Grafikkarte. Außerdem sollte die Bildqualität genauso sein wie mein jetziger Bildschirm, sonst komme ich nicht damit klar.

Hmpf, vielleicht sollte ich mir auch bloß einen winzigen 17 Zoller billig dazukaufen. Ansich ist der 20" groß genug für mich, ich brauche bloß dringend eine Ablage für meine Dokumente. Ist viel bequemer wenn man viele Fenster und Explorer offen hat.

Ich habe von EyeInfinity gehört, muss ich dafür eine neue Karte kaufen? 

Kurz gesagt: Erfahrungstechnisch, wie würdet ihr vorgehen um möglichst sicherzugehen dass der neue Monitor funktionieren wird?

edit: Achja, ich kaufe nur HP oder Samsung, falls ihr nen konkreten Vorschlag habt. Preis bis 300.


----------



## kress (20. September 2010)

Es sollte eigentlich klappen.
Für 24" hätte ich nen Samsung P2450H als Empfehlung.
Es sollte sich für jeden Monitor ne eigene Auflösung einstellen lassen.
Dann sollten auch keine Ränder entstehen.


----------



## robbe (20. September 2010)

Ich glaube das man einen kaputten Monitor erwischt, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Da kann es genauso gut bei allen anderen Dingen, die man sich so kauft, möglich sein das sie kaputt sind.
Ich persönlich hatte noch nie Probleme mit irgendwelchen Computerzubehör, andere hingegen erwischen 3 mal hintereinander ne kaputte Festplatte.

Was die Bildqualität angeht, versteh ich nicht ganz. Du meinst das Bild soll genauso aussehen, wie bei deinem jetzigen?
Das ist aber relativ unwahrscheinlich, wenn es sich nciht um das selbe Modell handelt. Durch verschiedene Einstellung kann man die Monitore zwar sicher aneinander Anpassen, aber haargenau gleich aussehen, werden sie nicht. 

EyeInfinity brauchst du denk ich mal nicht, wenn du den Monitor nur als Dokumentenablage nutzen willst.


----------



## Junkie2003 (20. September 2010)

als dein problem ist folgendes! 
der primäre monitor hat eine geringere auflösung als der sekundäre und leider ist die max auflösung vom primären immer der begrenzende faktor!
da dein 20 zoll monitor ja 1650x1050 hat ist das ein 16:10 bild ,der 24 zöller hat aber eine full hd auflösung von 1920x1080 was 16:9 entspricht! das erklärt nun die schwarzen balken!
wie von den anderen schon genant musst du bei deinem zweitmonitor darauf acht das er ambesten die geleiche auflösung hat wie dein jetziger, dann hast du warscheinlich amwenigsten problme! oder du machst es so wie ich und holst dir einen neune großen (in meinem fall 27 zoll) full hd bildschrim,der ist groß genung bsp browser und dokumente in voller grösse nebeneinander darzustellen in einer lesbaren größe!(model siehe sig)


----------



## Gast1667776202 (20. September 2010)

Hey danke Junkie2003. Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz warum der 20 Zoller als primärer Monitor definiert wäre. Ich denke schon dass ich alle Einstellungen ausprobiert habe. 
Deiner Meinung müsste der neue Bildschirm eher das gleiche Seitenverhältnis haben? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?



> Was die Bildqualität angeht, versteh ich nicht ganz. Du meinst das Bild soll genauso aussehen, wie bei deinem jetzigen?



Ja stört doch sonst voll, wenn ein Bildschirm merklich trüber aussieht.


----------



## Junkie2003 (20. September 2010)

Meai schrieb:


> Hey danke Junkie2003. Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz warum der 20 Zoller als primärer Monitor definiert wäre. Ich denke schon dass ich alle Einstellungen ausprobiert habe.
> Deiner Meinung müsste der neue Bildschirm eher das gleiche Seitenverhältnis haben? Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> 
> ...


also der primäre monitor ist immer der auf dem die taskleiste angezeigt wird! ausser du nuzt den clone modus dann zeigt er auf beiden den desktop an.
ich geh aber mal davon aus das du ja deinen desktop erweitern willst und nicht das geliche auf beiden!^^
die auflösung gibt die seitenverhältnisse vor! also wenn kauf einen mit der gleichen auflösing wie dein 20er, dann darf er auch ruhig grösser/kleiner  sein!
zu deinem alles ausprobiert! du kannst sowohl mit der windows als auch mit den treiber deiner grafikkarte( zumindest bei ati/nv ist das im treiber möglich) bestimmen welcher bildschirm primär und welcher sekundär ist! bei einigen modellen kommts dann noch an wie die angeschlossen sind(vga/dvi/hdmi)


----------



## Gast1667776202 (20. September 2010)

Zwischen primär und sekundär hab ich sicher mal umgestellt, soweit kenn ich mich noch aus. Der schwarze Rand blieb.

Hab mir überlegt einfach den gleichen Monitor exakt nochmal zu kaufen, aber den gibt es leider nicht mehr.
In der Tat finde ich gar keine 20 Zoll Bildschirme mit einer Auflösung von 1650x1050 Oo. Es gibt einige mit 22 Zoll, aber da hab ich wieder das Problem nicht zu wissen ob es garantiert funktionieren wird 
Außerdem will ich doch nicht auf einem 2 Zoll größeren Bildschirm, dieselbe Auflösung haben, das sieht sicher mies aus. (auf meinem sieht dann alles kleiner aus)

Wie schwer kann das sein! Sogar mit 1920x1200 (was auch 16:10 wäre) wird nix mehr verkauft.


----------



## robbe (20. September 2010)

Was genau hast du denn für nen Monitor? Der muss sich doch noch irgendwo auftreiben lassen.


----------



## iRaptor (20. September 2010)

Eigt. ist es egal ob die beiden Monitore unterschiedlich groß sind.
Habe da bei mir auch keine Probleme.


----------



## kress (20. September 2010)

Wenn du den Monitor mit größerer Auflösung als Primär-Bildschirm einrichtest, wird das Hintergrundbild auf dem 2ten in der gleichen Auflösung dargestellt, nur eben der Ausschnitt der Pixelfläche.
Beispiel von mir im Anhang.
1.Bildschirm: Primär: 1680x1050
2.Bildschirm: erweitert: 1280x1024

Ist der 1280x1024 moni der Primäre, ist das Hintergrundbild auf dem 1680x1050 mit schwarzem Rand versehen.

Achte auf den Gürtel im Bildrand unten rechts, der ist beim 2Bildschirm wesentlich am Rand dran als auf dem anderen.


----------



## Psytis (20. September 2010)

mit win7 soll man ja das hintergrundbild auf jeden monitor extra einstellen können (hab ich gehört). keine ahnung wie, war mir eigentlich immer egal.
die monitore solltest du unter "Bilrdschirmauflösung" (Rechtsklick am desktop) für jeden monitor auf die native auflösung einstellen können. dass das irgendwie begrenzt wird durch primär/sekundär monitor ist mir bis jetzt nie aufgefallen. habe @büro 1980x1200 und 1280x1024


----------



## Gast1667776202 (20. September 2010)

> Was genau hast du denn für nen Monitor? Der muss sich doch noch irgendwo auftreiben lassen.



Ich hab den hier: Samsung Syncmaster 206BW in 20 Zoll. Würde ihn aber nicht gebraucht kaufen, weil man da nicht zurückschicken kann falls ich einen Pixelfehler habe und er mich nervt. (Internetkauf sei Dank geht das ja)



> Wenn du den Monitor mit größerer Auflösung als Primär-Bildschirm einrichtest, wird das Hintergrundbild auf dem 2ten in der gleichen Auflösung dargestellt, nur eben der Ausschnitt der Pixelfläche.
> Beispiel von mir im Anhang.
> 1.Bildschirm: Primär: 1680x1050
> 2.Bildschirm: erweitert: 1280x1024
> ...



Hallo kress, das heißt, dass ich einen RIESEN schwarzen Rahmen hätte wenn ich als Primärmonitor 1280x1024 hätte, und mein 2ter Monitor 1680x1024 hätte, richtig? Hoffe, dass ich es langsam kapiere^^
Warum aber hatte mein 2t Monitor damals (das war er übrigens einen kleinen schwarzen Rahmen? Das waren maximal 2cm!
AOC 2434Pw, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, HDMI, Audio Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Was passiert wenn das Bildschirmverhältnis gleich ist? Also wenn ich einen neuen Bildschirm hätte mit 1920x1200 als Primärmonitor. Der alte Bildschirm kann diese hohe Auflösung gar nicht, aber er kann eine niedrigere im selben Format. Müsste das dann gehen, oder wird dann irgendwie krankhaft mein Primärmonitor auf 1680x1050 runtergezwungen ? Einen schwarzen Rahmen kanns dann ja wohl nie geben wenn das Verhältnis gleich ist und der Primärmonitor größer ist.



> dass das irgendwie begrenzt wird durch primär/sekundär monitor ist mir bis jetzt nie aufgefallen. habe @büro 1980x1200 und 1280x1024



Wenn du keinen schwarzen Rahmen hast, wie macht dann unser ganzes Gerede vorhin Sinn?? Das Bildschirmverhältnis wäre anders, 1980x1200 ist 16:9 und 1280x1024 ist 10:8


----------



## Psytis (20. September 2010)

der schwarze rand kommt nur vom hintergrundbild, das wird in der auflösung vom primär monitor genommen und in der selben auflösung auf den 2ten geworfen (in win7 soll es auch gehn dass man 2 verschiednen bilder nimmt). hat der 2te monitor eine höhere auflösung, wird das bild zentriert und in der niedrigeren auflösung dargestelt (das selbe wenn du ein kleines bild ohne strecken als hintergrundbild nimmst, rahmen eigentlich rund herum). hat der 2te eine niedrigere auflösung wird nur der mittlere bildauschnitt als hintergrundbild angezeigt.

anderes bsp:

nimm ein A3 und ein A4 blatt.
das A4 Blatt ist ein 1. tft. das hintergrundbild wird auf diese grösse gestreckt.
genau dieses bild (in der grösse) kommt jetzt mittig auf das A3 Blatt (dein 2. tft). da bleibt ein rand.

wenn das A3 blatt dein 1. ist, wird das bild auf diese grösse gestreckt.
wenn du das mittig auf das A4 blat legst, hängt das natürlich drüber. alles was drüber steht wird vom tft nicht mehr dargestellt.

edit:
das heisst dein TFT hatte keinen fehler. das jetzt der hersteller für einen fehler gefuden hat nachdem du den zurückgeschickt hast hat damit nichts zu tun. der tft hat normal funktioniert.
wenn du die hintergrundfarbe änderst, hast du keinen schwarzen balken, sondern die farbe die du einstellst.

btw, für programme ist das völlig egal. wenn du die am anderen monitor auf vollbild machst, werden die auch auf vollbild dargestellt.
Spiele werden aber nur am primär monitor gestartet. bei den meisten kannst du Windowmode einstellen, dann kannst du es auch auf den anderen monitor schieben.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (21. September 2010)

> hat der 2te monitor eine höhere auflösung, wird das bild zentriert und in der niedrigeren auflösung dargestelt



Das würde Sinn machen, aber passiert das nur mit dem Hintergrundbild oder wieso reden wir immer darüber? Es kam mir schon alles ein wenig gestaucht vor. Vielleicht war der Monitor auch bloß zu schlecht, und deswegen war das Bild so körnig.
Außerdem: Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube, dass der Mauszeiger auch nicht über den schwarzen Rand drübergehen konnte damals. Programme gingen auf jeden Fall nicht über den Rand hinüber, das weiß ich noch ziemlich sicher. Sonst hätte es mich gar nicht so gestört, ich schicke nur sehr sehr sehr ungern Dinge zurück. Also irgendwas ging da schief finde ich.

Welche Arten von Monitoren kann ich problemlos kaufen?. Gleiche Auflösung ist klar, dass das geht. -> 1680x1050.
Was ist mit 1920x1200 und ich nehme den kleineren als Sekundärmonitor? Sollte gehen? Irgendwie reden wir sonst um den heißen Brei herum ^^

Versteh auch noch nicht warum das bei dir keine Probleme macht bei völlig anderen Bildschirmverhältnissen:


> Das Bildschirmverhältnis wäre anders, 1980x1200 ist 16:9 und 1280x1024 ist 10:8


Ansich ist die Situation doch genauso wie meine: 1920x1080 -> 1680x1050. Beides unterschiedliche Verhältnisse. Dann muss sicher interpoliert werden zwischen den Pixeln weil unterschiedliche Breiten und Längen sind, und deswegen war das Bild so furchtbar.


EDIT: Hab mir grade den hier bestellt:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002TUIQ78/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

Tja, jetzt werden wir ja sehen ob es funktioniert oder nicht^^ Aber zumindest hab ich mit HP ordentliche Qualität. Dieser AOC war nicht nur wegen den Auflösungsproblemen eine Katastrophe..


----------



## kress (21. September 2010)

Wieso hast du dir gerad den Bestellt.
Ist schon sehr teuer für nen 24"er.
Aber naja.
Wie schon erwähnt, du kannst für jeden Monitor die eigene Auflösung wählen, nur das Hintergrundbild bleibt bei der Auflösung des Primären Bildschirms.


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

vielleicht hattest du die auflösung nicht umgestellt. oder hast du "klonen" verwendet? (selbe bild wie TFT 1)

das Bildschirmverhältniss spielt da keine rolle. das hintergrundbild wird für TFT2 nicht neu berechnet. er nimmt einfach das 1920x1200 er bild und nimmt daraus die mittigen 1680x1050 pixel für tft2. vielleicht kam dir das dann etwas unscharf vor.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (21. September 2010)

> Wieso hast du dir gerad den Bestellt.
> Ist schon sehr teuer für nen 24"er.



Du kannst ja versuchen einen besseren für weniger Geld zu finden. Gibt es nicht. Der einzige den ich gesehen hab hat ca. 250 gekostet, aber in den Rezensionen haben die Leute von "schlechtem Bild das mich aber nicht stört" und "brummen" geredet. NÖ DANKE. Das tu ich mir nicht an.
Das Ding hat 3 Jahre vor-ort Service, das ist es mir wert. Hab schon zuviele schlechte Erfahrungen mit Billigware gemacht. Mein jetziger 20 Zoller hat auch 230 Euro gekostet, und das war damals auch nicht der billigste. Bin vollstens zufrieden damit.

edit: wie schon gesagt, muss ein 16:10er sein anscheinend. Außerdem ist das Format sowieso besser.



> vielleicht hattest du die auflösung nicht umgestellt. oder hast du "klonen" verwendet? (selbe bild wie TFT 1)



Wie gesagt, hab einiges ausprobiert. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich derart dumm bin nicht zu kapieren dass der Bildschirm was völlig anderes macht (=klonen) wofür ich ihn eigentlich gekauft habe. Und die Auflösung lies sich nicht auf was anderes stellen, beide Monitor mussten plötzlich auf 1680x1050 laufen.


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

dass ich die auflösung nicht umstellen konnte, hatte ich nur mal bei meinem alten laptop. das war ne NV 5650 go oder sowas. das war aber ein treiberproblem.

hab dir mal ein bild von meinen Einstellungen dazugehängt. so sieht das bei mir @ work aus


----------



## Gast1667776202 (21. September 2010)

Naja egal, ich will auf jeden Fall einen mit 16:10, und die gibt es nunmal fast gar nicht mehr. 16:9 war der AOC, und ich kann mich noch erinnern wie seltsam das ausgesehen hat. Sicher würde man sich daran gewöhnen, aber solange es überhaupt noch 16:10 gibt sind kaufe ich das. Passt auch besser zum anderen.

Hab den Treiber aktualisiert, ich schicke doch keinen Bildschirm zurück bevor ich nicht alles ausprobiert habe. Wenn dann hatte der neueste Treiber ein Problem, der Bildschirm war kaputt oder sonstwas.


----------



## Psytis (21. September 2010)

ne bei mir damals aufm laptop war das ein treiberproblem. der konnte meine 2 tfts nur als einen grossen monitor ansprechen.


----------



## robbe (21. September 2010)

Ich find 16:10 auch wesentlich besser als 16:9.
Aber eigentlich gibts schon noch ne Menge 16:10 Monitore. Bei Geizhals sinds bei 24" sogar mehr als 16:9 Modelle. Hier mal alle von Samsung und HP die Verfügbar sind:

Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gast1667776202 (21. September 2010)

Hm hab nur bei Amazon geschaut, normal haben die alles zum günstigsten Preis.


----------



## robbe (21. September 2010)

Merken, bei Computerzubehör immer im Preisvergleich nachschauen. Es gibt keinen Anbieter, der alle Teile zum günstigsten Preis hat.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (23. September 2010)

Der Monitor ist angekommen und ansich funktioniert er tadellos. Aber ich habe ein Problem: wenn ich mit der Maus am hauptmonitor unten bei der Taskleiste horizontal in Richtung des anderen Monitors fahre, dann springt die Maus nicht rüber. Erst wenn man eine bestimmte Höhe erreicht hat, springt die Maus rüber, aber an eine versetzte Stelle. Wenn ich ganz oben mit der Maus fahre, funktioniert es so wie ich mir das vorstelle: ich fahre mit der Maus am Rand und wenn ich zum anderen Monitor komme, wird auch dort zum obersten Rand gesprungen. 
Wie soll man sowas fixen?


----------



## Garnorh198 (23. September 2010)

Das liegt an unterschiedlichen Auflösungen. Die Bilder auf den Monitoren beginnen oben; also geht der Mauszeiger gerade rüber. Der Bildschirm mit der Taskleiste hat eine höhere Auflösung - endet also tiefer als das Bild auf dem anderen Monitor. Deshalb springt der Mauszeiger etwas nach oben, sobald du den kleineren Monitor erreichst. Ändern lässt sich das nur, wenn beide Bildschirme die gleiche Auflösung haben.


----------



## Psytis (23. September 2010)

in den einstellungen kannst du die anordnung der monitore verschieben. dass du die "Kante" oben oder unten hast.


----------



## Garnorh198 (23. September 2010)

Oh, danke. Das wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (23. September 2010)

In welche Einstellungen muss ich da gehen?

Übrigens war das:


> Ändern lässt sich das nur, wenn beide Bildschirme die gleiche Auflösung haben.



genau die Art von Problem weswegen ich den Thread aufgemacht habe und ich vermeiden wollte...


----------



## Psytis (23. September 2010)

am anfang gings ja um die Balken auf dem neuen TFT.

die einstellungen findest du unter Rechtsklick am desktop, Eigenschaften, register Einstellungen (unter Win XP) in Win7 heisst es glaub ich ein bissl anders.


----------



## Gast1667776202 (23. September 2010)

OH DANKE. Jetzt funktioniert es perfekt, genauso wie ich es haben will. Jetzt ist es sogar völlig egal dass ich ne andere Auflösung habe, die Fenster werden auch über die Monitore richtig angezeigt. Man kann bei Windows 7 die Fenster per Drag&Drop im Auflösungsmenü herumschieben wie man will.
THX


----------



## Gast1667776202 (23. September 2010)

Hi also noch ein Problem^^. Ich habe grade die Arcania Demo gestartet, aber die wurde auf meinem 2ten (alten, kleineren, sekundären) Monitor gestartet...warum das denn? Im ATI Menü steht ein 2er auf meinem Primärmonitor, dieser wird aber trotzdem als primär richtig identifiziert.
Die Maus scheint auch nicht zu funkionieren, aber man sieht sie richtig dargestellt Oo

edit: grade versucht die DVI Plätze zu vertauschen, hat aber nix gebracht.

edit2: Ok, also der Mausinput wird scheinbar von meinem 24 Zoller Hauptbildschirm genommen, aber maximiert wird das Spiel auf dem kleineren Bildschirm ?_?. Wenn ich mit er Maus links herumfahre, dann bewegt sie sich auf dem rechten Bildschirm.

Hab jetzt einfach den 2ten Monitor deaktiviert solange das Spiel läuft.


----------

